# Dunkle MPEG Filme aufhellen



## rwinter (11. Februar 2004)

Ist es möglichzu dunkle gewordene MPEG-.Filme mit z.B. Media Studio 7.0 nachträglich aufzuhellen?

Gruß 
Roman


----------



## goela (11. Februar 2004)

Denke ja, wenn MediaStudio 7.0 MPEG Files lesen und verarbeiten kann. Dann kannst Du einfach einen Videofilter "Helligkeit & Kontrast" anwenden und das Ganze anpassen!


----------



## StepTiger (15. Februar 2004)

Also ich benutze zur Zeit Pinnacle Studio 8.4 und da kannste dass ganz einfach machen! Da kannste Farbhelligkeit erhöhen!


----------

